# كيفية عمل منتدي اسهل من السهولة(واللة بجد) ادخل و مش هتندم ابداً



## timon20080 (4 سبتمبر 2007)

حُرر بواسطة الإدارة


----------



## timon20080 (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيفية عمل منتدي اسهل من السهولة(واللة بجد) ادخل و مش هتندم ابداً*

اوعي تنسي اي كلمة من الي كتبتها في التسجيل خصوصاً
اسمك ك مشرف و كلمة سر المنتدي


----------



## jim_halim (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيفية عمل منتدي اسهل من السهولة(واللة بجد) ادخل و مش هتندم ابداً*


سلام و نعمة .. 

شكراً ليك كتير علي الموقع .. 

ربنا يبارك في تعب محبتك 

​


----------



## kety22 (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيفية عمل منتدي اسهل من السهولة(واللة بجد) ادخل و مش هتندم ابداً*

ميرسي خالخلص خالص


----------



## yoyo112yoyo (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيفية عمل منتدي اسهل من السهولة(واللة بجد) ادخل و مش هتندم ابداً*

ميرسي لمجهودك


----------



## الباشق (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيفية عمل منتدي اسهل من السهولة(واللة بجد) ادخل و مش هتندم ابداً*

الموضوع يستاهل  شكرا لك


----------



## timon20080 (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيفية عمل منتدي اسهل من السهولة(واللة بجد) ادخل و مش هتندم ابداً*

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا علي الردود 

بس ياريت الي عمل موقع يكتب اسمة علشان باقي الاعضاء يدخلو علية و يشتركو و يكتبو مواضيع

و الي محتاج اي مساعدة يكتب لي السؤال الي عورة علي TIMON20050******.com
اوك


----------



## christin (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيفية عمل منتدي اسهل من السهولة(واللة بجد) ادخل و مش هتندم ابداً*

*ميرسي كتير
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## monlove (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيفية عمل منتدي اسهل من السهولة(واللة بجد) ادخل و مش هتندم ابداً*

جميل جدا بس كنت عايز اسال اذاي عملت الاقسام 
واذاي اختار تصننها
وشكرا لتعبك


----------



## yes_its_me (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيفية عمل منتدي اسهل من السهولة(واللة بجد) ادخل و مش هتندم ابداً*

ايوه  فعلا  زى ما  مون لوف  بيقول  هتعمل  الاقسام  ازاى ؟

وكمان  نعمل  منتدى  عن  ايه ؟؟  ههههههههه

بس بجد  شكرا  على  الموضوع ...  موضوع  جديد


----------



## yes_its_me (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيفية عمل منتدي اسهل من السهولة(واللة بجد) ادخل و مش هتندم ابداً*

عاجبنى  اوووى  يا  تيمون فى  منتداك  الشرط  ال3

اللى  هو  بس  كده  وشكرا  هههههههه


----------



## timon20080 (6 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيفية عمل منتدي اسهل من السهولة(واللة بجد) ادخل و مش هتندم ابداً*



> ايوه فعلا زى ما مون لوف بيقول هتعمل الاقسام ازاى ؟


الموقع دة الي انا عامل منة المنتدي و كمان كاتب كل الاسئلة و الاجابات الي انت عاوزها و ممكن تسيب سؤال
ودي الرابطة:- http://help.ahlamontada.com/CaAOAaE-CaOCAUE-f5/CAaE-Esa-aaCOiU-CaCOAaE-CaOCAUE-t7337.htm

ودي الطريقة:-
-كيفية انشاء فئة


هام: عند انشاء الفئة لا بد لكم من انشاء منتدى بداخلها لكي تظهر !

لوحة الادارة>منتدى>المنتديات و الفئاة






على اليسار ستجدون العلامة (+) للاضافة اضغطوا عليها:





اختر نوع المنتدى الدي تريده: اختر "فئة"
-اسم الفئة: ضع اسما للفئة
-مربوط الى: اختر مكان الفئة و الى اي فئة او منتدى سيتم ربطها
-ضع هده الفئة بعد: اختر مكان تواجد الفئة بالنسبة للفئات و المنتديات المتواجدة

- يمكن تقديم وصف ادا اردتم في الفئة لكن دلك ليس اجباريا كما انه لن يظهر في المنتدى

                                                                       كيفية انشاء منتدى
لوحة الادارة>منتدى>المنتديات و الفئاة




على اليسار ستجدون العلامة (+) للاضافة اضغطوا عليها:





اختر نوع المنتدى الدي تريده: اختر "منتدى"
اسم المنتدى: ضع اسما للمنتدى
-مربوط الى: اختر مكان المنتدى و الى اي فئة او منتدى سيتم ربطه
ضع هدا المنتدى بعد: اختر مكان تواجد المنتدى النسبة للفئات و المنتديات المتواجدة
- يمكن تقديم وصف ادا اردتم في المنتدى و سيظهر دلك على المنتدى (الوصف يكون كتابة، صور..)
يمكن اختيار حالة المنتدى مفتوح او مقفل 






                                                                    كيفية انشاء منتدى فرعي
لوحة الادارة>منتدى>المنتديات و الفئات




على اليسار ستجدون العلامة (+) للاضافة اضغطوا عليها:




ختر نوع المنتدى الدي تريده: اختر "منتدى"
اسم المنتدى: ضع اسما للمنتدى
-مربوط الى: اختر مكان المنتدى و الى اي منتدى سيتم ربطه
ضع هدا المنتدى بعد: اختر مكان تواجد المنتدى النسبة للفئات و المنتديات المتواجدة
- يمكن تقديم وصف ادا اردتم في المنتدى و سيظهر دلك على المنتدى (الوصف يكون كتابة، صور..)
يمكن اختيار حالة المنتدى مفتوح او مقفل


----------



## اغريغوريوس (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كيفية عمل منتدي اسهل من السهولة(واللة بجد) ادخل و مش هتندم ابداً*

شكرا         http://altarek.ahlamontada.com/


----------



## Ramzi (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كيفية عمل منتدي اسهل من السهولة(واللة بجد) ادخل و مش هتندم ابداً*

بجد بجد
حاجه جميلة خالص
الله يوفقك يا  تيمون
 ومشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## روابي المجد (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كيفية عمل منتدي اسهل من السهولة(واللة بجد) ادخل و مش هتندم ابداً*

شكررررررررررا


----------



## JOJOTOTY (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كيفية عمل منتدي اسهل من السهولة(واللة بجد) ادخل و مش هتندم ابداً*

*THANKS MAN*​


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كيفية عمل منتدي اسهل من السهولة(واللة بجد) ادخل و مش هتندم ابداً*

ممكن اسئل ادي حجم الاستضافة ؟؟؟ 


و ادي يستوعب عدد مشتركين و مواضيع و مشاركات ؟


----------



## الحوت (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كيفية عمل منتدي اسهل من السهولة(واللة بجد) ادخل و مش هتندم ابداً*

*ايه المقصود بالوصف بالمربع الفارغ ؟

*


----------



## mahy (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كيفية عمل منتدي اسهل من السهولة(واللة بجد) ادخل و مش هتندم ابداً*

وااااااو موضوع رائع جدا جدا جدا
انا هحاول ولو لقيت مشكلة هتعبك معايا:smil12:


----------



## remounmr (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كيفية عمل منتدي اسهل من السهولة(واللة بجد) ادخل و مش هتندم ابداً*

جميل جدا بس لو سمحت عاوز شويه استفسارات يريت وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## اغريغوريوس (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كيفية عمل منتدي اسهل من السهولة(واللة بجد) ادخل و مش هتندم ابداً*

اي استفسارات اسئلها لي علشان تيمون بقالة فترة مش موجود وانا هجيب علي كل الاسئلة


----------



## moslem2020 (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كيفية عمل منتدي اسهل من السهولة(واللة بجد) ادخل و مش هتندم ابداً*

رائع جداااااااااااااااا موضع جميل بارك الله للك


----------



## شمس الر (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كيفية عمل منتدي اسهل من السهولة(واللة بجد) ادخل و مش هتندم ابداً*

الف الف الف شكر


----------



## bebo_bebo2008 (9 مايو 2008)

*رد: رد على: كيفية عمل منتدي اسهل من السهولة(واللة بجد) ادخل و مش هتندم ابداً*

:smil16:





yes_its_me قال:


> ايوه  فعلا  زى ما  مون لوف  بيقول  هتعمل  الاقسام  ازاى ؟
> 
> وكمان  نعمل  منتدى  عن  ايه ؟؟  ههههههههه
> 
> بس بجد  شكرا  على  الموضوع ...  موضوع  جديد


----------



## bebo_bebo2008 (9 مايو 2008)

عايز اعمل منتدى خاص بى


----------



## ميستريو (10 مايو 2008)

thanks


----------



## just member (23 مايو 2008)

*رد على: كيفية عمل منتدي اسهل من السهولة(واللة بجد) ادخل و مش هتندم ابداً*

مشششششششششششششكور اخى  العزيز
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## elnegmelaswad (3 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: كيفية عمل منتدي اسهل من السهولة(واللة بجد) ادخل و مش هتندم ابداً*

موضوع رائع ومفيد بس يكفينا منتدانا


----------



## elgamel2014 (9 يوليو 2008)

منفضلكم انا مش عارف ازاى اكتب كلمة السر باللغه اللاتينيه ارجو المساعده باسرع وقت ممكن:t9::t9::t9::t9::t9::t26:


----------



## elgamel2014 (10 يوليو 2008)

ممكن مساعده ارجوج فى بيانات منشئ المنتدى



كلمة السر للدخول الى الإدارة  مش عارف ايه هي الاحرف اللاثينيهولا ازاى اكتبها من على الكيبورد


----------



## اغريغوريوس (10 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: كيفية عمل منتدي اسهل من السهولة(واللة بجد) ادخل و مش هتندم ابداً*



> ممكن مساعده ارجوج فى بيانات منشئ المنتدى
> 
> 
> 
> كلمة السر للدخول الى الإدارة مش عارف ايه هي الاحرف اللاثينيهولا ازاى اكتبها من على الكيبورد


لاتينية اية بس اكتب حروف انجليزية


----------



## elgamel2014 (10 يوليو 2008)

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## اغريغوريوس (12 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: كيفية عمل منتدي اسهل من السهولة(واللة بجد) ادخل و مش هتندم ابداً*

خلي بالكم الشركة اسلامية فاي منتدي مسيحي بيتكلم عن الاسلام بتحذفة


----------



## مسيحي و أفتخر (13 يوليو 2008)

الله يباركك


----------



## bonguy (13 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: كيفية عمل منتدي اسهل من السهولة(واللة بجد) ادخل و مش هتندم ابداً*

الف شكر يا تيمون ويا غريغوريوس فعلاً طريقة سهلة جداً وانا عملت عليه منتدي وطبعاً الفضل يرجع لكم وعنوان المنتدي :
http://egyptian-naserist.ahlamontada.net/

وعلي فكرة يا غريغوريوس فيه كمان مواقع اجنبية زيه واحسن منه كمان ممكن تصمم عليها منتديات مسيحية زي :
www.freeforums.org

www.forumotion.com/

www.lefora.com/

www.freeforums.com/

www.bestfreeforums.com/

www.ownforum.org

www.createforum.com/

www.forumforfree.com/


وده عنوان منتديات ابناء مارمرقس اللي صممته علي موقع  forums-free.com :
http://st-mark-sons.forums-free.com/



اخوكم في المسيح بيشوي


----------



## elgamel2014 (23 يوليو 2008)

:t16:مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووررررر


----------



## elmoslem2 (23 يوليو 2008)

what is ur name  in gladiatus  pleas??becaus i play it too!


----------



## elmoslem2 (23 يوليو 2008)

http://elmoslimen.yoo7.com
this is my page  pleas go here


----------



## اسيد (25 سبتمبر 2008)

اخي  وضعت رقم سري ما قبل شي نهائي ما الحل


----------



## vemy (25 سبتمبر 2008)

بجد انا من زمان بحاول اعمل ولما عملت مفيش رسالة اتبعتتلى على الايميل زي ما قاللى


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (28 سبتمبر 2008)

واو نااايس
اول مرة بعمل منتدى كان نفسي من زمان والنهردة عملت المنتدى بجد جميل جدا
شكرا وردة على روعة ماقدمت النا الرب يبارك تعبك بجد

انا عملت منتدى بسيط اوي ومتواضع للتجربة 

يسعدني تشوفو عملي ^_^


http://mla5a.ahlamontada.net









احتراماتي ​


----------



## H O P A (29 سبتمبر 2008)

*شكراً اوي انا كنت محتاج الموضوع دة .............​*


----------



## شيرينوووو (9 أكتوبر 2008)

_*هو الموضوع عاجبنى وحلو جدا لكن انا لسه مجربتوش بس اكيد هجربه بنفسى *_​


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (11 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراا ليك


----------



## amjad-ri (12 أكتوبر 2008)

_*شكرا  شكرا​*_


----------



## girgis (14 نوفمبر 2008)

ربنا يبركك كتير


----------



## mahmoud elsayed (18 ديسمبر 2008)

اية ياعم لافى روابط ولا فى حاجة خالص


----------



## مصطفى الهادى (25 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا الحمدللة انى اتممت التسجيل :close_tem


----------



## mina_nabil (2 أغسطس 2009)

فكره جملية وربنا يعوضك بس مش قابل الرقم السرى


----------



## BLaCkAnGeL (15 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع مميز  وانا كمان عامل منتدي علية اللي عايز يجي ويشارك معاية  

سلام المسيح        وانا طالب مشرفين اللي  لية في الاشراف  يعني :d


----------



## BLaCkAnGeL (15 أغسطس 2009)

اه نسيت صحيح  سوري   رابط المنتدي اهو  www.sh5abeet.yoo7.com


----------



## bisho8 (1 سبتمبر 2009)

اشكرك على المجهود الرائع والى مزيد من التقدم


----------



## abokastour (6 مارس 2010)

الرب يعوضك


----------



## ميرهام نشأت (11 مارس 2010)

ازاى اعمل منتدى مسيحى مع الشرح


----------



## النبراوى (29 يونيو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور جدا جدا جدا


----------



## moon_walkermj (29 يونيو 2010)

الللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللله


----------



## 3frkosh (20 يوليو 2010)

*شكرا على تعبك*


----------

